# Another puppy??



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

oh my.. shes sleeping on my arm so im typing 1 handed so it wont look pretty..

anyway we concluded that a 2nd pup is not totally out of the question, and in fact my husband likes the idea!! he fell in love with my girl just like i did and i think one for him would be nice. he hasnt had a pet oother than his mice since his cat died a few years ago. 

i'm still weighing pros and cons , and MONEY but i cant really find any substantial reasons why not! 

hehe i am thinking on that thread i posted asking about how soon you got your second chi lol...  i was wondering if i cant get ya'll who have at least 2 to list off 3 pros and 3 cons to help me make my choice? i'd appreciate it so much!


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

Pro:
It's wonderful for them to have a dog friend.
I have two hands therefore two dogs can be pet at one time..hehee, yea, I'm a multitasker!
They are never alone.

Cons:
Your hands are pretty full already
Money...of course only you can know if it works for you.
You haven't had much time to spend getting to know...is it Roxy? This is a vital time in her life and she would benefit from your full attention.

Just my opinions though


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

We got Matilda in Feb 2008 & Milo in March 2008, Maxie in May 2008, Mari in Dec 2008 - that was the worst of it. LOL I have a coworker that went from no Chi's to 3 Chi's in a few days but her hubby suddenly passed away like 2 days after they got the third & they went back to the breeder temporarily. She took the 2 boys after the service while the breeder found another home for the female. She & I share Chi stories all the time - she's the first person I "converted" to Chihuahuas because she just fell in love with my Maribelle who I used to take into work with me. 

Anyway, if you can handle a second I say why wait? I think they do much better in pairs myself anyway. 

Three pros are 1)they keep each other company when your gone, 2) have a playmate, 3)double the love!

Cons 1)twice as much to feed (like they eat a lot anyway :roll: ), 2)twice as much for vetting, frontline (though we split doses) & 3)double the watching when potty training. But I personally would wait until you have that down for the most part with your little girl. But that's not to say it can't be done. My coworker put her two Chi's in a basket she kept by the door & carried them out to potty. Before long they started hopping in it when they had to go. haha


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

lol! that is cute, the basket method. I was just talking to a friend who got two mutt pups and said she would not get another one because you can't train them at once and when one does bad so does the other. This is the part that worries me the most, my girl is doing great potty training. She takes herself into her litterbox when she's in her pen, but she doesn't know to go back into it when she has to go during playtime. I know they have no control over that for a few more weeks anyway though. It's her half sister so I think they would love having each other as company. Would they do twice the crying at night/when alone or no crying since they had each other? I do want my girl to bond to ME though but I would love for her to have doggy company... And I want my husband to have a chi companion of his own too.. Hmm..


I was toying the idea of another chi in the future, after a few months at least once she was fully established here with me but I got presented with the actual opportunity to get another and my husband being excited and on board is propelling my desires. I am on a time crunch here though is the issue, I don't want the girl we want to be sold and the breeder is not going to be a pet breeder anymore after this litter so her puppies will be expensive pedigreed dogs, and that won't be an option not to mention I don't need a show pup..


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Pros: 
They love having a playmate.
You get potty training and all of that done at one time.
You don't have to worry about her getting lonely if you guys are gone for a bit.

Cons:
Double expense (Food, Vet Bills, etc.)
More work. It does require more time to care for 2 than 1. 
Not as easy to take 2 when you are going by yourself.


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

Do they really train each other and train well in pairs or do they do the opposite? My friend is telling me her dogs are being terrible at training together. 

Would it be an option to house them separately so that they can still be more individual or would that be cruel in some way or...? I'm thinking if I want my girl to be more into me than the other puppy is there even any point in getting another puppy? But I can't forget that Mike wants one of his own, so there's that. Could it work out for him to work on his and me to work on mine separately and not 'house' them together all the time?


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

YoQuiero said:


> Do they really train each other and train well in pairs or do they do the opposite? My friend is telling me her dogs are being terrible at training together.



As with anything - you get out of something what you put into it. If you watch both of them vigilantly & take them out every hour (or to their potty pad/litter box) - correct any "boo boos" as they are happening - I can't imagine it being a huge amount more difficult. It may be a bit harder to keep your eyes on both of them BUT you'll be doing both at once so in theory it won't take so long.


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

Well in order to have a "trainer" as an aid to what you are doing, you first need a leader. If you get them so close together it will be more like the blind leading the blind. Having said that I've never had two pups at one time.

I think housing them together would be the way to go. The doggie bond is heartwArming to see. The times taht you aren't with them is when they need each other the most. Foggy has a very bonded pair and I know they're very in love with her and devoted too. Lucy and Bailey are becoming quite the pair also. I love to watch them together.


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

Well I have Three 2 year olds. and it was sorta having that many so close in age. But its not bad. I also have two 1 year olds as well. I make it work. I say go for it!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I think you can make anything work if you set your mind to it.  I think there will be some tough times, but overall worth it. Once they get past the puppy stage, you'll have forgotten all the cons. :lol:


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

TLI said:


> I think you can make anything work if you set your mind to it.  I think there will be some tough times, but overall worth it. Once they get past the puppy stage, you'll have forgotten all the cons. :lol:


That's exactly what I was thinking! That's what I tell myself when my two under two are driving me nuts LOL. I wanted them close together to have a closer bond and relationship and this is the sacrifice I was willing to make for it. 

T you always say what I'm thinking better than I could if I tried! You are pretty cool :coolwink:


I was explaining this to a friend earlier, I feel like it's bad timing but do I really want to pass it up? I didn't find any breeder I could give half as much credit to as her and I just love her puppies! I don't wana miss the shot, I didn't expect the opportunity though kwim? That's where I'm torn, the timing.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Pros:

-Keep each other company
-Sleep together
-When you don't have time to play they always have each other
-you can add more pics to chihuahua people 
-you can name them by a cute theme
-you have an excuse to buy more stuff for them 

Cons:

-Expense obviously
-May not get along or care to keep each other company (Baby and Ninja rarely play together, they don't cuddle and get in frequent fights over toys and get jealous of one another) 
-More time needed to be spent with dogs because their are 2 now = double the attention and responsibility
-could be difficult to train 2 puppies at once as you will have to rule out who had the accident in the house etc. 
-the pup u want for your husband might bond to you more than him so you will end up having 2 dogs clinging off you.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

In my experience, it's a good idea to feel your current baby is potty trained before you get another one. Then, by all means, have at it. I would have DIED had I been chasing both Trigger and Bryco around the house for potty training at once, especially because Bryco has had some serious issues with his #2 pottier ha ha. So...there's no guarantee the next will be as "easy" or train in the same way your current gal does and I guess I feel its best to keep potty with one under control before introducing #2.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

YoQuiero said:


> Do they really train each other and train well in pairs or do they do the opposite? My friend is telling me her dogs are being terrible at training together.
> 
> Would it be an option to house them separately so that they can still be more individual or would that be cruel in some way or...? I'm thinking if I want my girl to be more into me than the other puppy is there even any point in getting another puppy? But I can't forget that Mike wants one of his own, so there's that. Could it work out for him to work on his and me to work on mine separately and not 'house' them together all the time?


Hey! I've been MIA since I was busy moving to another province since Sunday! 
Anyhow I can weigh in on this, Honestly? AJ was doing awesome with training.. then Bambi came to live with us and it was a total reversal.
It's been a bit of a fight and they never ever use the same puppy pad/paper.
I have a sense of your lifestyle since I have 4 kids under the age of 8 and all mine were spaced close like your two!, it will be very time consuming to chase two pups with 2 babes underfoot, I also think its unrealistic tho "house" two Chi's seperate in the same house.. Chi's are like magnets.
How old is the girl you want to get?




flippedstars said:


> In my experience, it's a good idea to feel your current baby is potty trained before you get another one. Then, by all means, have at it. I would have DIED had I been chasing both Trigger and Bryco around the house for potty training at once, especially because Bryco has had some serious issues with his #2 pottier ha ha. So...there's no guarantee the next will be as "easy" or train in the same way your current gal does and I guess I feel its best to keep potty with one under control before introducing #2.


Yes! Yes! could not say it better myself!
I should also add I never went looking for another Chi, she presented to me and needed a home and was a full sister to one of my best friends dogs.. so I took the leap.


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

It's her half sister from a litter 3 weeks younger. They all get brought up the same while they live with her so she would also come already started and using the litterbox, and my girl is a pro at it. She takes her self whenever she needs to go, (except for when we're at playtime.) I didn't go look for getting another, I just started talking to the breeder about her new litter and the opportunity presented itself. 

I know it's not the best timing for me but I think what matters most is the long run. I am not sure that I should make this decision based on what could go WRONG, if I lived like that I'd never do anything at all!

That said, we're still discussing things and thinking on it. Maybe in the morning I'll wake with a definite answer to things


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Oh no, I was not suggesting you should not get the puppy... I was just telling you about our situation.
if you think it's going to work awesome.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

It seems like you are slightly rushed with making your decision. And because of that "rush" you could make the wrong one. I can't imagine having 2 leila's right now. They just need so much watching, etc. She has ALOT more energy then say..the first week she was here. So be aware after she settles down she may become a little more "active" lol. I just don't want to see you letting the fear of not being able to get another one of this particular breeders puppies be the sole reason you get one so soon. Personally I think you should wait and just enjoy your little doll. But you have to live with the decision you make. Just my .02  Good Luck!!


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Cherper those are really good thoughts, your totally right.
AJ is still younger than Bambi was when we took her in.
AJ is also very very busy these days! 
Bambi is such a laid back dog I'm not sure what I would do with two AJ's.. ha ha


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

I went from 0 to 2 chi's at once, but one was almost 3 years old so it is different.
Although Daisy was used to a different method of pottying since she had a back garden at the breeders, so at first using pads and actually walking on a leash and going potty was all new new to her, even now she prefers to just use the pads than pee on a leash. lol
I do live in a flat so that is different too.

The definate pros..... they have each other, and can play and keep each other company.
Daisy helped Darla settle so quickly, no whining at sleepy time at all from day one.
They were in seperate crates beside my bed at first incase Daisy was bothered by Darla, but that didnt last long until they were together in a crate.
Now they're both in my bed. lol
Having 2 on your lap is bliss, and you can also pick them up easy if need be.
When one wants to be left alone to snooze or whatever, you have another. lol
It's very cute to watch them together snuggling.
There is never a dull moment. lol


The cons...it's 2 babies so be double the work.
Extra bills etc....
Both will bond to one person cause they tend to have one leader that they love who does everything for them, so it may be hard for one pup to just love your hubby.
Depends on who is with them more and feeding, etc....
Having said that, even though Darla loves me, she also loves my OH and he isnt here that much.
She gets so excited when he comes in and wants him to pick her up and chase her etc... it's so cute!
There can be jealousy over toys or chews.
You havent had time to bond properly with your new girl.

Good luck with your choice.
Only you know what will work for you in the long run. x


----------



## Milosmummy (May 7, 2010)

We are getting another dog after only having Milo for 6 weeks she will be ready to come home in 6 weeks so Milo will have been with us for 12weeks when she arrives!

Milo is 6 1/2 months already so was potty trained and crate trained so I actually havnt put the work in as his breeder had done the hard part already!

I still would like another chi as soon as possible but will probably wait until our springer puppy is older and trained and settled and will depend on how she and Milo bond! 

Good luck in your decisions! xxxx


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

I cant think of any more pro's and con's then what has been said but will add my experience.
I got Adam at 12weeks then Hannah came 2mths later at 6weeks. It may have lengthened the potty training process but having 3 unhousetrained cats abit of poop and wee doesnt bother me!
I did manage to wait a whole year before I got Heidi and am aiming to wait 2-3 yrs before my Doxie pup comes. I think I was lucky with my gang though. I read some peoples post here about issues with separation, chewing, growling, biting, insecurity and feel really lucky. Adding more dogs is easy when the ones you have are no problem at all!


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

All valid points everyone. I wish I could look into a crystal ball here!  She is ready to go on the 11th but maybe I can wait an extra week or two, and I'd have to arrange another trip down there anyway.. The more I think about the girl as her own puppy and not as "another puppy" I want her more and more! My girl hasn't acted stressed out or any less playful than she was at the breeders, so I think this is just how she will be. Only time will tell though. I have a lot more thinking to do!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Heather, whatever you decide will be the right choice.  We send our best wishes.


----------



## LovesMyPups (Apr 18, 2010)

In my opinion, getting two puppies so close in age, when neither of them have really bonded to you (or your husband) is going to produce two dogs with an INCREDIBLE bond... with each other. In no way will either of these puppies be interested in playing with you/your husband over playing with their buddy, the other chi!
I would never, gots to be potty trained before I take on another. 
This feels rushed and you've said you're in a time crunch... 
What if one of them turns out to be like Sugar, and they have already bonded soo sweetly with each other?.. (Rhetorical question-I don't need your answer)

Sorry, I'm all con even though so many others have done it so well!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

I agree with the post above and am gonna be all negative I'm afraid. 

You have just got this puppy so you are in gaga puppy land (we all do it) you have to work hard to potty train her, obedience train her, socialise her, teach her to walk etc all this creates a bond between you. You won't have an amazing bond with your dog after a week it takes time and fun and patience. 

Also dogs can and will fight just because they are litter mates it doesn't excuse this, if you have your dog, hubby has his but only you are in and hubby dog won't listen because he thinks he's in a different pack what do you do?? 

I'm a firm believer that dogs are the families dogs not just one persons. There are just 2 of us in my house but daisy has a bond with my daughter granted not quite like mine. 

Cost 2 lots of vaccinations, insurance, spays/neuters, food, puppy classes, worming and flea treatment, bedding, dental care etc 

You just rehomed another dog too, it's a bit quick to go to 2 puppies, puppies are harder work than adults and when they hit puberty you'll have 2 the same age arguing and having to go back to basics with training again. 

I know this is harsh but I honestly think you are just puppy broody ATM 

There is also nothing to say this other pup will have the same temperement and personality. 

Again sorry if this is rude or blunt but with the circumstances I think you need to really think about this. 

Jmo


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

Puppy love is an awesome thing, but I have to agree with daisy. Plus with two little kids it will be four times as much work for you. And what are the chances that hubby will be consistent with all the not so fun stuff (i.e. housebreaking, training, socializing, etc)? It's fun for a moment but then it becomes work

Dunno girly, it's obviously up to you, but I'd just revel in the little one you have now and really cement a bond first. Give the magic of a newbie time to settle a little bit


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

YoQuiero said:


> .... i was wondering if i cant get ya'll who have at least 2 to list off 3 pros and 3 cons to help me make my choice? i'd appreciate it so much!


Mine are littermates 
however, they were older when I got them. Jerry came home first at age
six months. Then, Tabitha at age 7 months. There were many developmental
stages that were hard to get through with two of them the same age. I love them, 
but, if I had to do over again, no, I would not get two pups the same age...

3 Negatives:
1. I have to say, I underestimated the workload of two young dogs in the house.
2. Just because they are littermates, does not mean they can eat the same diet.
3. They have had some huge fights. I have to keep them separate when I am 
not there to supervise. I'm retired. So far, so good. 

3 Positives:
1. The joy of having them in my life.
2. They are individuals. Each contributes to my life in a different way. Jerry
loves to play fetch and he loves to learn new things. He is the quiet one.
Tabitha is the Diva. She bosses the entire house, yard, car... She loves to 
be on my lap, in my arms, the center of attention.
3. They can entertain each other so I can get on with things I need to do.
If I have to be gone, they are in ex-pens next to each other. I don't feel 
guilty if I have to leave them a couple of hours because they keep each other
company.

Good luck with your choice


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

Daisydoo said:


> I agree with the post above and am gonna be all negative I'm afraid.
> 
> You have just got this puppy so you are in gaga puppy land (we all do it) you have to work hard to potty train her, obedience train her, socialise her, teach her to walk etc all this creates a bond between you. You won't have an amazing bond with your dog after a week it takes time and fun and patience.
> 
> ...


I'm not in some kind of denial that things aren't hard work here, and believe me I'm considering all the key points and everyone's opinion but I do think that there's no reason for anyone to be all negative. I'm not here for that, but I do respect what you're saying  My biggest concern wasn't training them it was timing things out to set aside a vet fund, which I have options for. And I wasn't completely sure I wanted to share affection so to speak, but after talking about it with friends and family, my breeder, and folks here on the board I feel so much better; I don't feel like I'm pressured for an answer from anyone either which way. I will see what happens, there is something that needs to work out with my breeder in order for any of it to work anyway so if that's the case I will let the chips fall where they may. Things will either work out or they won't, but I'm a firm believer in things happen for a reason.. so...  Which ever it is.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

TLI said:


> I think you can make anything work if you set your mind to it.  I think there will be some tough times, but overall worth it. Once they get past the puppy stage, you'll have forgotten all the cons. :lol:


This is my feeling as well. 

Other than it costing more, there really hasn't been any other negatives for me, to be honest. I love having two pups so much, it's been all positive for me. Mind you, when I adopted mine they were both adults, sure it will be harder with two puppies, but then you already know that. I think it's a wonderful experience having 2 pups. Good luck with whatever you choose, Heather.


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

You know what heather, you're right. It will work out if it's supposed too. If not it won't. Like I told you, thanks for the reminder!


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

Thanks guys. I really do appreciate everyone's input but I do think the pros do outweigh the cons. I wouldn't have two babies under two if I didn't believe that, haha!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

YoQuiero said:


> I wouldn't have two babies under two if I didn't believe that, haha!


You have much more energy than I have ever known


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

Jerry'sMom said:


> You have much more energy than I have ever known


lol I have much more energy than I ever thought I had myself. I also work as a babysitter and photographer on the side!  As long as I get my sleep I'm fine, that's my 'secret' haha.


----------



## Tiptoe (Apr 17, 2010)

I havnt read the whole thread, but i would say dont do it!
Wait till shes older u only just got her so it all seems perfect now! For me its not the cost its the hassle of 2 babies at once, its so stressful!
I posted a thread about the kitten we just got and my hands are SO full with her and Coco, double the poo and the wee, its not fun!
Until now i had wanted another chi pup asap, now i know i will be waiting till Cocos at least 8 months old, they are alot to handle! Just my opinion tho, obv theres people who dont mind having 2 babies at a time!


----------



## LovesMyPups (Apr 18, 2010)

Tiptoe said:


> I havnt read the whole thread, but i would say dont do it!
> Wait till shes older u only just got her so it all seems perfect now! For me its not the cost its the hassle of 2 babies at once, its so stressful!
> I posted a thread about the kitten we just got and my hands are SO full with her and Coco, double the poo and the wee, its not fun!
> Until now i had wanted another chi pup asap, now i know i will be waiting till Cocos at least 8 months old, they are alot to handle! Just my opinion tho, obv theres people who dont mind having 2 babies at a time!


I was just reading through your thread about the new kittie. Totally made me think of this thread. lol. By the time I looked, you were already on it.


----------



## Tiptoe (Apr 17, 2010)

LovesMyPups said:


> I was just reading through your thread about the new kittie. Totally made me think of this thread. lol. By the time I looked, you were already on it.


Ha ha im one step ahead of ya! 
See i was like that, as soon as i got Coco i wanted another, ur in that puppy bliss stage, i can so understand wanting another pup.
BUT reality is not as much fun as ive just learnt, and thats just with a kitten, another pup would be even harder, im actually so glad i hav had this experience so i know to wait till Cocos older.
u need to house train and bond with the pup u have now, thats so important!
And the previous comment, at that age they will just bond with each other and less with u is so so true too.
I would have hated to get another pup so quick and resented either of them for the hassle it would cause, there is no need to rush!!!
I cant stress that enough!


----------



## Tiptoe (Apr 17, 2010)

My last comment sounds like im talking to u Lovesmypups sorry, my reply to u was the first bit obv!
Edited to add p.s i didnt know anything about Cocos issues with strangers etc till she ws eventually able to be walked, remember something like that could come up, hopefully not but u wont know yet, that also obviously meant i couldnt have another pup yet.
Remember u havnt had her long enough to know about her personality fully, i couldnt believe it wen i realised Cocos issues as she is SO friendly at home.
Just something els to consider.


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

I'm sure you guys aren't meaning to be harsh but I hope that if I make the choice that ya'll don't like, I won't be judged or made to feel uncomfortable sharing things here... I'm just getting some vibes from this thread, I hope it doesn't go any further than suggestions though because we ARE getting that second puppy and I don't want anyone judging my decisions.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

YoQuiero said:


> I'm sure you guys aren't meaning to be harsh but I hope that if I make the choice that ya'll don't like, I won't be judged or made to feel uncomfortable sharing things here... I'm just getting some vibes from this thread, I hope it doesn't go any further than suggestions though because we ARE getting that second puppy and I don't want anyone judging my decisions.


hmmmmmmm...... I just read through this thread and I didn't feel any harshness at all! Are you sure you aren't being oversensitive? You ASKED what opinions were on adding another puppy right away and you got opinions! I don't get this post?? 

Oh, and for what it's worth. I would vote on waiting awhile for a second puppy to get your new baby used to everything and in a routine with potty training, sleeping through the night, eating well, etc. We used to have 2 dogs and they loved each other. So much so that we were just kind of the "hired help" ... around to feed them, take them for walks, clean up after them, etc! When they wanted a cuddle, they found each other! When they wanted to play, they found each other! When they wanted to curl up and sleep, yep you guessed it, they found each other!!! 

This was great for them in some ways. They always had their buddy around. The sad thing was when Molly died, Piper gave up her life as well. We tried everything, but she went downhill so quick that she died 2 weeks after Molly did. I truly think she died of a broken heart. They loved each other so much. They were two peas in a pod and SO completely bonded to each other. 

This time around, we decided to just have one dog. It's worked out so great for us!! :hello1: I love being the focus of Brody's attention. He's always on my lap and just such a constant companion. LOVE it. 

It's different for everyone. Just sharing my experience.


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

I am just referencing to the posts that said "I don't mean to be harsh" and whatnot, I personally realize this is just a forum and the only person I need to please is myself, (well and my family) and not anyone on here but that doesn't mean I'm intending to disrespect anyone's opinion by not taking their advice and waiting. I sure did ask for 2-3 pros and cons though, and it served as good matter for me to help decide. It was also my husband and my breeder who had a hand in it though so I can't say it was all me this time around. 

What I guess you could call me being sensitive about is just hoping that when I bring her home, nobody is reading my posts going "I told you so" when I have a problem that anyone else might have, but have it chalked up to I wasn't ready for two or something.. 

lol I am starting to ramble because our lunch is ready and I need to go serve up.


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

I got Roxy and Zoey quite close together. I think it was about 5 or maybe 6 weeks difference between them coming home. It was a lot of work training 2 young pups at the same time.
They act like sisters, you cant break the bond that they have, you can just tell that they love each other soooo much. They are always cleaning each other (well they clean anyone, but still), playing together, sleeping curled up together etc. They also sometimes have their scuffles, like any dog. 
I also have a really stong bond with both of them. They both follow me round like they are attached to me.
I would say, only get two pups together at similar times if you are willing, ready and have the spare time to put in lots and lots of effort training them. It is a lot of work with two young pups.
Good luck in any decision you make though


----------



## LovesMyPups (Apr 18, 2010)

Brodysmom said:


> This was great for them in some ways. They always had their buddy around. The sad thing was when Molly died, Piper gave up her life as well. We tried everything, but she went downhill so quick that she died 2 weeks after Molly did. I truly think she died of a broken heart.
> 
> 
> > Oh wow. Did you really need to make me cry today?
> > That would be truely heartbreaking, I would have to wait a very long time before having another pup in my life after that. How long was it before you got your gorgeous Brody?


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Heather, I'm sorry you feel uncomfortable with some of the replies, but I really don't think they are meaning to be harsh at all. They're just giving you their personal perspective and opinion. I truly think the people on here are some of the kindest, most supportive people I have come across on an internet forum, but, yes, also opinionated, which is what makes this board so great, imo. It strikes a good balance of honesty and support. I think though that when you ask for pros and cons, you automatically open yourself up to replies that you might not necessarily like. That said, I do think everyone means well and any replies, whether for or against, are really only intended to help. Good luck with everything. 



Brodysmom said:


> This was great for them in some ways. They always had their buddy around. The sad thing was when Molly died, Piper gave up her life as well. We tried everything, but she went downhill so quick that she died 2 weeks after Molly did. I truly think she died of a broken heart.


Gosh that's sad.  I can also see how that would be really frustrating having two pups that are more interested in each other than you. I'm really not sure how you prevent something like that from happening. For me, my little ones are really bonded too, but they absolutely look to me for everything. They totally vie for my attention so it's worked out great for me thankfully. 

When I'm home, they both want to be with me, it's really all about who can get my attention first, they topple each other to get to me and Roo usually wins by giving Pip a quick ear nip. hehe. And when I'm gone, they have the company of each other. I realize it doesn't always work out this way for everyone, but I feel very fortunate that it worked out for me this way. It's been just ideal in my case.


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

> Gosh that's sad. I can also see how that would be really frustrating having two pups that are more interested in each other than you. I'm really not sure how you prevent something like that from happening. For me, my little ones are really bonded too, but they absolutely look to me for everything. They totally vie for my attention so it's worked out great for me thankfully.
> 
> When I'm home, they both want to be with me, it's really all about who can get my attention first, they topple each other to get to me and Roo usually wins by giving Pip a quick ear nip. hehe. And when I'm gone, they have the company of each other. I realize it doesn't always work out this way for everyone, but I feel very fortunate that it worked out for me this way. It's been just ideal in my case.


Well said. I too feel blessed that my dog's are more into me than each other...bottom line. Like Paula said they still look to me for everything.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

LovesMyPups said:


> Brodysmom said:
> 
> 
> > This was great for them in some ways. They always had their buddy around. The sad thing was when Molly died, Piper gave up her life as well. We tried everything, but she went downhill so quick that she died 2 weeks after Molly did. I truly think she died of a broken heart.
> ...


I don't want to dwell on sadness, but I don't think you can underestimate the bond that dogs can have to each other. Molly and Piper were totally devoted to each other. When Molly passed, Piper would roam the house looking for her. Over and over. She'd eat. Sleep. And look for Molly. She couldn't be consoled. Her soulmate was gone. I truly believe she just gave up living.

It was over 3 years before we got Brody after we lost our other two. They were 12 and 14 and they died just 2 weeks apart. I thought my heart had been ripped from my body. It was devastating. I couldn't even THINK of getting another dog for years. Now we have Brody and I couldn't imagine being without him. He has healed us.


----------



## LovesMyPups (Apr 18, 2010)

Brodysmom said:


> It was over 3 years before we got Brody after we lost our other two. They were 12 and 14 and they died just 2 weeks apart. I thought my heart had been ripped from my body. It was devastating. I couldn't even THINK of getting another dog for years. Now we have Brody and I couldn't imagine being without him. He has healed us.


Mine are all about 2 years apart, and honestly, it's something I worry about... But you give me hope!  That would be worst case scenario, and it's nice to know your heart was healed with Brody!


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

LovesMyPups said:


> Mine are all about 2 years apart, and honestly, it's something I worry about... But you give me hope!  That would be worst case scenario, and it's nice to know your heart was healed with Brody!


This is how my Bruiser currently is. A year ago March, Bruiser's companion dog, Phoebe (shi-poo) was hit by a car and killed instantly. Bruiser was with her and how he didn't get hit is beyond me. He ran and was distressed and fortunately a kind lady found him and brought him to work with her (cleaning houses) where he sat on an old lady's lap for 2 hours. He has never been the same and it's really sad. It's truly why we got Maya; to be a companion to him and he doesn't like her at all. He now will tolerate her sleeping at night with him. But that's about it. He is sulky, depressed and just not a happy dog. But I will say that the two of them (Phoebe and Bruiser) used to be so cute together. I think had Bruiser passed, instead of Phoebe, she would have been ok. She was more outgoing and dominant. He is lost without her. So it is something to think about. 
Tricia


----------



## minniemom76 (May 24, 2010)

I know I'm pretty new here so people haven't gotten to know my personality and stuff through my posts, but I promise I'm saying/asking the following in a non-judgemental, kind way!! Truly, I promise!
I know you've said you can totally handle 2 puppies and you're a very high energy person, but I was just wondering how your human babies are dealing with a new puppy and how they'd deal with a second new puppy. Just asking because I have 3 children, and as you know, we also brought our new puppy home Saturday... its only been 5 days, but our youngest (age 3) is taking a little while to become accustomed to the new member of the family. She is wondering why mommy is having to take lots of time to train a new puppy, and I think she's a bit jealous of how cute everyone is saying the puppy is. Its not just taking a lot of time/energy to train our puppy, its also taking lots of time and love to get our kids accustomed to our puppy and let them have time to deal with a major change in the household.
Having said that, my kids may be totally different than your kids, and of course you as their mom can only make that call about how much change they can handle. Just another view point to consider!  Best of luck!!


----------



## Tiptoe (Apr 17, 2010)

YoQuiero said:


> I'm sure you guys aren't meaning to be harsh but I hope that if I make the choice that ya'll don't like, I won't be judged or made to feel uncomfortable sharing things here... I'm just getting some vibes from this thread, I hope it doesn't go any further than suggestions though because we ARE getting that second puppy and I don't want anyone judging my decisions.


No one is being harsh u asked for peoples opinions and u got them, just because u dont like them doesnt mean they are harsh.
Good Luck.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

minniemom76 said:


> I know I'm pretty new here so people haven't gotten to know my personality and stuff through my posts, but I promise I'm saying/asking the following in a non-judgemental, kind way!! Truly, I promise!
> I know you've said you can totally handle 2 puppies and you're a very high energy person, but I was just wondering how your human babies are dealing with a new puppy and how they'd deal with a second new puppy. Just asking because I have 3 children, and as you know, we also brought our new puppy home Saturday... its only been 5 days, but our youngest (age 3) is taking a little while to become accustomed to the new member of the family. She is wondering why mommy is having to take lots of time to train a new puppy, and I think she's a bit jealous of how cute everyone is saying the puppy is. Its not just taking a lot of time/energy to train our puppy, its also taking lots of time and love to get our kids accustomed to our puppy and let them have time to deal with a major change in the household.
> Having said that, my kids may be totally different than your kids, and of course you as their mom can only make that call about how much change they can handle. Just another view point to consider!  Best of luck!!


Very insightful post!! Thanks for contributing!! OH... and welcome.


----------

